# Armarturetafel im Auto aus der sicht einer Frau



## DER SCHWERE (24 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## couriousu (25 Sep. 2012)

oihoihoih ... schmunzel ... nicht alle sehen das so


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2012)

böse böse böse


----------



## powerpuetz (25 Sep. 2012)

Sehr sehr geil. Es trifft nicht auf alle zu, aber auf viele.


----------



## LuigiHallodri (25 Sep. 2012)

Kenn ich! 

Meine Nichte ruft an: „Onkel ich bin auf der Autobahn und da steht ein Auto mit nem Schild „STOP 525 ÖL“! (Bis ich erstmal kapiert habe, das das Auto in ihrem Display und nicht auf der Autobahn ist)
Ich antworte: „Leuchtet da sonst noch was rot auf, blinkt da was oder piepst was?“
Sie „Nö! Aber ich hab nicht mehr weit, ich komm mal zu dir!“
Ich seh nach – Es war die Anzeige vom Bordcomputer.
Seit der letzten Zählernullstellung (Stop) hat das Auto 525*l (Liter!) *verbraucht. (Auf bayrisch hört sich „L“ und Öl gleich an)
Sie guckt mich erstaunt an: „Nanu, ich hab ´nen Bordcomputer?“


----------



## Famebuddy (25 Sep. 2012)

wie gemein...


----------



## TobiasB (28 Sep. 2012)

Armarturetafel- das lustigste ist das Wort nicht das Foto

*Armaturentafel*


----------

